# Hydraulic Fluid for the 100th time



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Is anyone using the same hydraulic fluid across the board? If so what are you all running. I have tractors running daily dating from 1953 to 2014, Kubota, John Deere, Ford, Massey and also run a new holland L218 skid steer. I have several implements that go on the front of tractors and the skid steer, and implements on the back. I am sure all the fluid is mixing together anyways, and when I ask my dealer they always just parrot what the manuals say. I was using a naviguard 303 which some swear by and some hate, but the new holland dealer says definatly not good for the skid steer, that takes a 10-30 engine oil for the hydraulics. I would like to buy decent quality product, but I am frustrated having 5 different buckets of products from 5 different suppliers and they are all getting mixed together anyways. Thanks for any advise you all may have.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I run everything with the same oil, but I don't have anywhere near the number of cross breeds as you do, swapping spit. Seems most of your stuff could be the same good quality oil, except for that skid steer, throwing a monkey wrench in the spit pool. I guess I'm not much help. :huh:

Larry


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Skid steer is 15w40.

Tractors is xtreme.
http://xtremeoil.com/allproducts/xtreme-premium-hd-tractor-hydraulic-fluid/

Yellow equipment is Mobil 424 10w.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I run the same in everything, including skid loafers. Like you say, unless you use one tractor strictly on one piece of machinery it’s “contaminated” anyway. Cenex Qwiklift in every tractor, skid loader and combine.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I am in the process of changing everything I have to Mobil 424. My advice is to run a premium hydraulic oil in everything that needs hydraulic oil. Stay away from the cheap "303" oils.  I don't know this for certain but I have strong suspicions that they do not have the anti friction and antiwear additives that the better oils have. One additive in particular is ZDDP, a zinc antiwear compound. If you have any tractors with an IVT/CVT trans, run the manufacture's oil. Skidsteers that use engine oil for the hydraulics are a bit of an enigma, hard to know for sure what to recommend, but my thought is there should be no problem running a premium hydraulic oil in them. I have older Case skidsteers that call for 10W-30 plus HTO additive. HTO has ZDDP as its main call out active ingredient. A premium hydraulic oil will have that in, where engine oils, multiviscosity oils in particular, will have a lower zinc compound content. We are running our Case skid steers on hydraulic oil now. So far no problems.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No skidsteer here but tractors dating from 70's through '07 JD, NH, IH. I run JD hydraulic oil in everything.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I get the expensive stuff from jd. run it everywhere our tractor backhoes forklift etc. I noticed the cheap crap leaks and hard to warm and get it moving in the winter I pay like $70 a
Bucket so not to spendy.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I use Shell Rotella HD in my JD 6400 with no issues, but that tractor only runs baler and mower. That's expensive enough for me at 59 bucks per pail. Last JD oil I bought was over 80, can't imagine it's any cheaper now. Just priced a exhaust part from JD, 3 1/2 inch elbow with flange to go on turbo with a piece of flex welded to a 8 inch piece straight pipe, over 400, yikes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD Hy-Gard is $69 here for 5 gallons....everyday price. JD tractors need the zinc additives that Gearclash was referencing....especially for the brakes on many units.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use coop or countrymark tractor hydraulic fluid in all the expensive stuff, supposedly comparable to caseih hy-tran. Skid loader gets 10w-30 and old tractors that leak faster than you can refill them get the cheapest 303 I can find.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

My 1594 and 996 use a multi purpose engine oil in everything from power steering to transmission! I love it! And being a hydraulics guy for many years Shell and JD make the best hydraulic oils! 10w oil is for industrial applications I never saw it being used for offroad stuff. It is like water and ,not good for gearboxes, way to thin and does not have good retention or stickyness. Yes it is slippery but not sticky so it slings off gears too easy and foams! It is made for hydraulics not gears and hydraulics.
Aw32 or aw68 is more in tune for mobile equipment as it has all the additives for wear and anti-foaming. 
CVTs and hydraulic drive based units that are true hydraulic units might use a bit thinner juice but most likely not. Aw68 is just like 15-40 motor oil.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I know a guy that cheaped out on some Tractor Supply oil. Hydraulics started slowing down and now he has pump issues, JD Hy-gard for me.


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Vol, 5 gallons of hy gard in aus will cost you $190. My old JD gets textrans TDH UTTO. $69 a bucket for hy gard, wow! Even universal UTTO is $130 a bucket.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

skyrydr2 said:


> My 1594 and 996 use a multi purpose engine oil in everything from power steering to transmission! I love it! And being a hydraulics guy for many years Shell and JD make the best hydraulic oils!


I agree JD has their own spec's for Hy-Gard but to my knowledge outsource their oil's formulation.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Aussiemac said:


> Vol, 5 gallons of hy gard in aus will cost you $190. My old JD gets textrans TDH UTTO. $69 a bucket for hy gard, wow! Even universal UTTO is $130 a bucket.


That will make you want to be sure there are no leaks!

Regards, Mike


----------

